# Glock Recoils



## geauxnavy80 (Nov 17, 2010)

In looking to purchase my first handgun I have decided I'll be purchasing Glock, however, my wife will need to be comfortable with firing the weapon as well. Originally wanting the G23 .40 s&w, the recoil proved too much for her confidence. As recommended, she fired a G17 instead. Feeling comfortable with the G17, would it be worth my time to try her on the G30 to see how she does there with the .45 ACP? I'm simply trying to stay away from the 9mm as the gun will primarily be for my own use, with a secondary purpose of home defense for her in my absence.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

geauxnavy80 said:


> In looking to purchase my first handgun I have decided I'll be purchasing Glock, however, my wife will need to be comfortable with firing the weapon as well. Originally wanting the G23 .40 s&w, the recoil proved too much for her confidence. As recommended, she fired a G17 instead. Feeling comfortable with the G17, would it be worth my time to try her on the G30 to see how she does there with the .45 ACP? I'm simply trying to stay away from the 9mm as the gun will primarily be for my own use, with a secondary purpose of home defense for her in my absence.


I don't think there's a chance she will like the small G30 if she didn't like the G23. If the weapon is "dual purpose" and one of those involves her possibly needing it, than she needs to feel comfortable with whatever it is you choose to buy. 9mm is a good round when you can place the shots (just like any other caliber).

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I don't think there's a chance she will like the small G30 if she didn't like the G23. If the weapon is "dual purpose" and one of those involves her possibly needing it, than she needs to feel comfortable with whatever it is you choose to buy. 9mm is a good round when you can place the shots (just like any other caliber).
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I think Beefy nailed it. Don't worry about the 9mm; it will do the job if you put any decent defensive round in the right place, and placement is easier when you can afford to practice more with less-expensive 9mm ammo. If you're a good shot with the .40/.45, you'll be a GREAT shot with the Nine and some practice. If you're already a great shot with the .40/.45, you'll be a SUPERB shot with the 9mm. There is a reason that many competitions separate the 9mm shooters from the bigger calibers; once you begin to master the fundamentals of handgun shooting, it is simply easier to shoot the 9mm fast and accurately.


----------



## geauxnavy80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank for the input, and the welcome. Hopefully today we'll make the decision and, of course, I'll keep you all informed as to the route we took.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think anyone can get used to the G30.

A .45 ACP in nearly any platform is more pleasant to shoot than a .40 S&W. I have seen very petite and delicate looking women shoot .45's, and do it very well, and with a smile.

Be very certain she knows how to use a proper combat grip, and I think she will have no trouble with a G30.


----------



## geauxnavy80 (Nov 17, 2010)

We made the purchase today. G19 compact 9mm. I figured that she's very comfortable on the 9mm and I can shoot it for a while as well. Next, I'll buy my OD green G23 one day and she can inherit the G19. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------

